# Dairy free casseroles?



## Montanablue (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a good recipe for a dairy free casserole? I'm providing dinner for a Bible study and just realized that we have a woman who is horribly allergic to dairy. I'm going to make one lasagna, but I want to provide another option that she can eat. All of my casserole recipes use dairy though. Ideas?


----------



## Idelette (May 21, 2009)

I don't have any dairy free casserole recipes, but I've been avoiding dairy as well....and you know I've just made myself lasagna without the cheese.

I just use the pasta, sauce, meat, and I add spinach in mine. You may want to try tofu as an alternative....but I haven't tried it....so I'm not sure how it would turn out. Anyhow, I hope that helps!


----------



## fredtgreco (May 21, 2009)

You can use goat cheese/milk or there is actually a completely "milk" free cheese you can get at many organic/co-op type stores.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 21, 2009)

*wonders if there is a creamy wine sauce sans dairy (oil and flour instead) that can be used in a vegetarian lasagna*


----------



## Idelette (May 21, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> You can use goat cheese/milk or there is actually a completely "milk" free cheese you can get at many organic/co-op type stores.



Goat cheese is much easier to digest, I often use it ....but you may want to find out if she's allergic to goat milk as well.


----------



## OPC'n (May 21, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe for a dairy free casserole? I'm providing dinner for a Bible study and just realized that we have a woman who is horribly allergic to dairy. I'm going to make one lasagna, but I want to provide another option that she can eat. All of my casserole recipes use dairy though. Ideas?



Shepherd's Pie! Sooooooooo yummy!

Boil for 15min 1/2 pack of mixed veggies (small package) in salted water.
Fry about 1lb of hamburger meat.
Mix meat and veggies.
Mix up two packages of brown gravy mix according to directions on package and add to meat and veggies.
Boil about 6 potatoes cut up in bit size pieces in salted water until done and then whip them up into mash potatoes (we add butter you could use "I Cannot Believe It's Not Butter"). Add pepper. 
Put the meat, veggies, and gravy into a 9x9 pan and then spread potatoes over it.
Cook in oven 350 degrees until bubbling. 
It will knock your socks off and that coming from a picky eater!


----------



## Montanablue (May 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! I think she actually can't have goat cheese either - she's super sensitive. I didn't even think of making lasagna without cheese - that might be really good. The Shepherds Pie looks yummy too. I might make that for myself even if I don't do it for Bible Study!


----------

